# Boston acoustic spg555ps voice coils



## Dr.Gonzo (5 mo ago)

I love my subwoofer and since Boston acoustic stopped making car audio which I was not aware of cuz my woofer has been running solid for the last 10 years  I am now regretting not purchasing a replacement voice coil can anyone help me find someone that has one for sale or someone that builds them I've searched and searched with no luck I'm reaching out hoping somebody can help me on my quest


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Dr.Gonzo said:


> I love my subwoofer and since Boston acoustic stopped making car audio which I was not aware of cuz my woofer has been running solid for the last 10 years  I am now regretting not purchasing a replacement voice coil can anyone help me find someone that has one for sale or someone that builds them I've searched and searched with no luck I'm reaching out hoping somebody can help me on my quest


I don't know anybody who rebuilds or "rewinds" the voice coils, but you might reach out to John Janowitz at Acoustic Elegance. If he can't build you a custom coil, he would probably know who could if it's possible. Unfortunately, I'm not sure it would be worth the expense for a "one off" custom coil. Might involve 3D printing a "top cap" for the former in polycarbonate that is heat resistant as well, or sending him the original coil for reference to build off of. These are obviously very unique coils.

Your best bet is to do multiple Searches on eBay and "Save" each search so it emails you whenever one pops up.

I would search for "Boston Acoustics Subwoofer", "SPG-555", "SPG555", "SPG555-2", "SPG555-4", "Boston Acoustics Voice Coil", "Boston Acoustics SPS" (Soft Part System), and "Boston Acoustics Replaceable Voice Coil".

Boston Acoustics only made two voice coils for this subwoofer. Both were Single Voice Coils in either 2-ohm or 4-ohm.

Slim chance, but you could call and ask the warehouse manager at Crutchfield if one might be stashed in a dark, dusty corner in their warehouse somewhere and personally offer him/her a nice PayPal bonus on the side if he/she comes up with one.  Crutchfield used to sell these subs and the replacement SPS items. I would grab the Cone Replacement if they happen to come up with one or two as well!









Boston Acoustics SPG555-2


Oval 2-ohm component subwoofer




www.crutchfield.com





I would also post on the Facebook SQ Groups, Instagram, or anywhere car audio shop owners, installers, and enthusiasts frequently post. Unfortunately, even though these were excellent subwoofers, they weren't very successful with their sales, so not many are out there in the wild.

Great subwoofers. Good luck.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (5 mo ago)

Thank you for the information. I'll start the hunt and update results


----------



## mdnky (Feb 5, 2009)

They pop up on eBay every now and then, but its rare (getting rarer) and usually inflated to the point of not being worth the cost. If you're on FB, there's a Boston Acoustics Car Audio group that would be worth posting this inquiry into.

Part numbers are: *SPG 555-VC2 / SPG 555-VC4*


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (5 mo ago)

I would like to thank everyone for their help I was able to find a beautiful mint condition subwoofer for $200 so even if I blow my voice coil I now have a backup woofer I'm now searching for a SPG-TR radiator


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Boston Acoustics SPG555PS 13"x10" Subwoofer | eBay


The enclosure is built from 3/4" MDF and utilize a double wall front baffle that adds rigidity to the baffle. Furthermore, the SPG555 is counter sunk into the top baffle minimizing the space needed in front of the enclosure.



www.ebay.com


----------

